# She almost ready



## lulu.antiflag (6/3/15)

I would just like to thank @JakesSA from vape club and @Alex for everything she works like a charm and i am happy to say vapes like a beast

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Daniel (6/3/15)

what are these White drip tips I see on everyone's attys ?? And where can I get one ? 

Oh and the Reo looks the tits !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/3/15)

Daniel said:


> what are these White drip tips I see on everyone's attys ?? And where can I get one ?
> 
> Oh and the Reo looks the tits !




Those drip tips are hand made by @JakesSA 's dad ! 

Vapeclub sells them. Really nice drip tips , and don't get hot at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/3/15)

Looks awesome @lulu.antiflag

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (6/3/15)

Ahhah thanks every one they amazing


----------



## Alex (6/3/15)

Daniel said:


> what are these White drip tips I see on everyone's attys ?? And where can I get one ?
> 
> Oh and the Reo looks the tits !



That's a custom made driptip from BF Customs, available from VapeClub.


----------



## Andre (7/3/15)

And how are you liking the Odin @lulu.antiflag? And you must explain your handle/forum name to us some time!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag (7/3/15)

Andre said:


> And how are you liking the Odin @lulu.antiflag? And you must explain your handle/forum name to us some time!


Haha will doo i am loving the flavour and the lung hit the juice a bit too sweet so going to try another juice tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (7/3/15)

So thanks to mr john who came to.my work to visit me and build me a sexy coil for me to vape on all day i am.please to say that i am impressed with his jedi building skills  thanks bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (7/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> So thanks to mr john who came to.my work to visit me and build me a sexy coil for me to vape on all day i am.please to say that i am impressed with his jedi building skills  thanks bro


Glad you like it bro  and always happy to help. Dual coils on the Odin rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (7/3/15)

Yea man they sexy


----------

